# Medida para cajas ajusticas



## Cesar Mundaca Alarcon (Jun 17, 2007)

Hola :

 Les dejo esta información sobre como hacer unas buenas cajs acuticas, espero que les sirva


----------



## alco79ar (Jun 17, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias cesar, estube buscando esto por mucho tiempo, tambien quiero hacer un subwoofer si alguien conoce un circuito que funcione bien, no es un subwoofer muy grande, es para la pc. las dimenciones de la caja supongo que no son iguales para subwoofer

Saludos

Marcos Canales


----------

